# Arrive and Shine winners, please get in touch



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Arrive and Shine winners were:

1st VW Jetta
2nd Silver M5
3rd VW Polo

Due to general pandemonium as two lots of judging were still going on during the announcement (for Speed Detailer comp and Showdown) some trophies were forgotten to be handed out. So could the winners get in touch via PM or via dom -at- waxstock - dot- com. 

Dave Whitt - you had a prize pack, was that for the M5?


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

it was pm sent


----------

